# deck install on Eclipse CD7200 mkii



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I've done a few hook ups, and it's all pretty simple to me...hot line...negative...than speakers pretty much. however i've never done a higher end hook up. 

now there a few extra wires to this eclipse unit i'm not used to dealing with, i'm used to pioneer, ive done 3 deck installs with pioneer decks. 

solid blue - power antena
yellow - back up (10 A inline fuse)
solid brown - steering 2
brown\black - steering 1

and orange \white - back light


now i'm familuar with the back light orange\white line, i've never bothered wiring it since all the cars ive done didn't have it in the harness. but is it suposed to be sliced into the hot line that comes in?

and the back up, i've never seen such a line, it has an inline fuse, so i'm asuming it's quite literly a back up..says to connect directly to batter, where in the harness would i be able to find a direct hot line? be it the stereo harness, i'd say wire it to the cig lighter, but the cig lighter is the same circuit as my stereo circuit. 

the brown lines...i don't need to worry about them if i don't have steering wheel control i would guess?

and idk anything about a power antena..would that be for like HD radio or something? or are there actualy power antenas you can put in your car? and if so, i don't have one

the car i have is a suzuki esteem, 1999, 1.6L SD



finely, i plan to go active with this deck, but i have no speaker lines ran, and don't have the 3rd amp ready. could this deck be ran with full range signals? I'm not familiar with how the deck works, or any active capable decks for that matter :| i have no problem keeping it on the shelf till i'm ready, but i'd love to get it in and get familuar with it before i go active, which i'll probably be doing in june. since i'm busy for the next 2 weekends.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

figuired it out, the "back up" was the 12v constant. 

and everything else was just tied up. i did find that i was right, you can put the back light on your 12v from your key, but there was a back light 12v on my harness that i didn't know about :| 

installed it, and did a test run, sounded awsome!  still needs to be tuned but for being what ever the factory sent out, it sounded alright lol



















YouTube - eclipse cd 7200 mkii test.MOV


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

I want the CD7200 mkII , where you buy the HU?

nice


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I found sombody on the forums who had one laying around, they're going for about 500$ New in box. there are SEVERAL people with them, make a thread with in the week you should have several PMing you  

and i've had this deck installed for a few days and i must say it's amazing, the sound is much better, no interference what so ever, built in line driver, great euqalizer, and active capable.


----------

